# قوة ملاحظة اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة " ياسر رشدى "



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*دى الحلقه رقم 2 من الموضوع ده


طبعاً اغلبنا فاهم اللعبه بس هعيد شرحها تانى 
هنختار عضو من اعضاء المنتدى وهنستضيفه هنا 
وهنختار عضو تانى وهنطلق عليه " س "
وهنزل سوال واحد جاوب عليه " س "  فى اجابه لا تقل عن 4 أسطر ع الخاص
والمطلوب من العضو اللى مستضيفينه يقولنا مين هو " س " ولو معرفش هنديله
اختيارين يختار منهم
1:- اننا نسأل " س " سوال تانى ويجاوب عليه وننزل الاجابه 
2:- ننزل اختيارات لاسماء اعضاء و يختار منهم اسم العضو " س "

ممنوع وضع اى عبارات تسهل الاجابه 
**بجد يجماعه اى حد يعرف العضو " س "
ميقولش اعرف ولا معرفش
لانه كده انتو بتحروقو اسمائكم اللى ممكن احطها ضمن الاختيارات

أى حد عاوز يعرفنى انه عارف يقيمنى ويكتب اسم العضو فى التقيم :new6:

بعد قليل اختبار قوة ملاحظه لــــ  " **ياسر رشدى**   " 


*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*جارى تحديد س وتحديد السوال 
تابعونا *


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 مارس 2012)

متااابعه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *جارى تحديد س وتحديد السوال *
> *تابعونا *


*هههههه .. انا نظرى ضعيف .. بس هاحاول .. لا يأس مع البتنجان والخروب *​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مارس 2012)

متاااابعة


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

انا متابعه :shutup22:


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*منورين يجماعه
---------------
دعونا نختبر قوة ملاحظة اخونا الحبيب ياسر رشدى

سالنا العضو " س " هذا السوال ع الخاص

من خلال نقاشك فى المنتدى
ياريت اعرف تقييمك فيما لا يقل عن 4 أسطر
لشخصية اخوتنا المسلمين اللى بيدافعو عن الاسلام
ومسموح لك بتوجيه كلمه او نصيحه لهم لدراسة الاسلام بحياديه 			 		 	 	 

وكانت اجابة العضو " س " 

دفاعهم المستميت عن الاسلام هو امر طبيعى لا يجب ان نلومهم عليه (لأنه دفاع عن الجزء الاكبر من هويتهم)
لكن ما يلاموا عليه هو دفن رأسهم فى الرمال وعدم اعمال عقولهم لدراسة مدى   صحة ما يقال،هم يفترضوا مسبقا ان غرضنا تشويه الاسلام العظيم الذى لا ريب   ابدا انه من عند الله !
فحتى ان كان الدفاع واهن ولا يقنع طفل، يضعوه ويصرخوا كمن يسد اذنيه "الحمد   لله على نعمة الاسلام تم رد الشبهة" وأن لم يجدوا يرد تكون ردودهم   المحفوظة : الاسلام فوق الشبهات، قل موتوا بغيظكم ،يريدون ان يطفئوا نور   الله ، لحكمة لا يعلمها الا الله 
ناهيك عن من يستبدلون النقاش بالسباب وهذا طبيعى طبقا لما تربوا عليه من تعصب قبلى 
وطبعا لا يخلوا دفاعهم من هجوم او اسقاط ، وهذا انعكاس قوى لضعف حجة الدفاع
ومن جهتى لا انكر ان هناك حالات يكون فيها النقد من الطرف الغير مسلم ضعيف وعن جهل او لأجل الهجوم والسلام
نصيحتى لكل مسلم :- اقرأ وحاول ولو للحظة دراسة مدى صحة الرأى الاخر,استخدم   عقلك وكن حيادى وابتعد عن ثقافة التخوين والافتراضات المسبقة، اياك ان   تعتقد انك تمتلك الحقيقة وحدك 		.


انتهت اجابة العضو " س "

والمطلوب الان من اخونا الحبيب ياسر رشدى ان يعرف الشخصيه
الحقيقيه للعضو " س "*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

متابعه...


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

مرحب بزميلى العزيز ياسر
متابع


----------



## ^_^mirna (1 مارس 2012)

:t9: :t9:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 مارس 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> :t9: :t9:


_مش توجعي دماغك من التفكير يا ميرنا
ده بيجيب ناس من الحكومه
اسلوبهم يلخبط:2:_


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *منورين يجماعه*
> *---------------*
> *دعونا نختبر قوة ملاحظة اخونا الحبيب ياسر رشدى*
> 
> ...


 *أه .. حاجه حلوه خالص .. بحبك ياسلامونى مهما الناس لامونى .. عموما كلمة "اسقاط" دى عجيبه شوية .. بس اللى حطها بيحاول يشير الى عبوووود مثلا ... مش عارف لان دا مش اسلوب عبووود .. وكمان كلمة "انعكاس قوى" .. لأ فعلا اللى كتبها مثقف مثقف يعنى ههههه .. وبرضوا "تعصب قبلى" دى غريبه  *

*وبناءا عليه :*
*انا يطلب من مينا تحديد اسماء ثلاثة اعضاء .. اسوة بالمشاركة السابقة لعبوووود*

*بس انا استنتجت حاجه مهمه جدا .. اللى كاتب الكلام دا مش مسلم ههههه *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

*ملحوظة .. الاسلوب دا قريب من عضو اول حرف من اسمه خ او م** او ك .. والله واعلم .. هانعرف بعد التلات اسماء*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مارس 2012)

متابعه ....

يالا يا ياسر
اوعي تكسفنا قدام الاجانب يا ولدي


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> متابعه ....
> 
> يالا يا ياسر
> اوعي تكسفنا قدام الاجانب يا ولدي


*مش عارف يانوفى .. ساعات اقول انه كريتك وساعات حد تانى وساعات ساعات لصباح وسلميلى على المترو .. وهانحاول نعرف بعد التلاته .. ربنا يستر *​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*عاوزك تركز يا ياسر ههههههههههه
م ولا خ ولا كريتيك هههههههه
عموماً شويه وهنزلك الاختيارات 
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *عاوزك تركز يا ياسر ههههههههههه*
> *م ولا خ ولا كريتيك هههههههه*
> *عموماً شويه وهنزلك الاختيارات *


*انا على الاخر والله .. لو ركزت اكتر من كدا .. مش هايحصلى حاجات كويسة .. :fun_lol:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2012)

*حلوة الحلقة دى ( إنعكاس قوى ) لقوة السؤال ...*
*و (تعصب قبلى ) من جهة المجيب ...*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مارس 2012)

متابع​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حلوة الحلقة دى ( إنعكاس قوى ) لقوة السؤال ...*
> *و (تعصب قبلى ) من جهة المجيب ...*


*كل خيوط القضية بتتجه الى كريتك .. بالرغم من محاولات التشتيت المتعمد .. لو مطلعش من التلاته .. يبقى القضية دى ملعوب فيها يامعلم *​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*ياسر ركز عشان مفيش تشتيت متعمد صدقنى
انت ابن للثوره ومتكسفناش 
الاختيارات 
1- م
2-خ 
:new6:
3-مولكا 
4-كريتيك
5-صوت صارخ 
*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 مارس 2012)

متابع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *كل خيوط القضية بتتجه الى كريتك .. بالرغم من محاولات التشتيت المتعمد .. لو مطلعش من التلاته .. يبقى القضية دى ملعوب فيها يامعلم *​


*ههههههههههه*
*اصلك قلت فيه محاولة للأشارة لعبوووووووودد*
*وبعديها قلت لأ ...اللى حط الأجابة ( مثقف ) ...(!!) (هههههه)*
*فحبيت أحط لك ( إنعاكس) المشاركة عليا بدون ( تعصب قبلى ) ولا حتى بحرى ...ههههههههههه*
*مرة من " منتيقة شعبية"  فى اسكندرية ومرة مش مثقف ...*
*وبعدها لك ياولدى ...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

طلع مين ياسر
صدقنى انا مش عارفة زيك هههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ياسر ركز عشان مفيش تشتيت متعمد صدقنى*
> *انت ابن للثوره ومتكسفناش *
> *الاختيارات *
> *1- م*
> ...


*طب تمام .. كدا نستبعد كريتيك وزى متوقعنا م من مولكا و ال خ هى صوت صارخ .. الحرف الاول بس من الاخر هههههه .. شوية كدا بس افكر وارجعلكوا تانى .. ويابخت من قدم شئ بيداه .. التقاه ان شاء الله .. فاصل و نواصل *​


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *طب تمام .. كدا نستبعد كريتيك وزى متوقعنا م من مولكا و ال خ هى صوت صارخ .. الحرف الاول بس من الاخر هههههه .. شوية كدا بس افكر وارجعلكوا تانى .. ويابخت من قدم شئ بيداه .. التقاه ان شاء الله .. فاصل و نواصل *​


ممكن يكون مينا عاملك خيانة بالحروف دى
دة ثورجى وانا عارفة ههههههههه


----------



## +febronia+ (1 مارس 2012)

متابعة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ممكن يكون مينا عاملك خيانة بالحروف دى
> دة ثورجى وانا عارفة ههههههههه



*معتقدش ان مينا ممكن يخون رجاله ههههه*
*الاجابة هى مولكا والله اعلم (بعد استبعاد كريتيك المرشح بقوة) *​​​​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*هو ايه حكاية كل ما واحد يجاوب فى الموضوع ده يقولى والله وأعلم
تانى مره كده عبود وياسر اهو :new6:
ام هند

انا فعلا مبخونش رجاله ولا حريم 
انت قولت الاؤل م او خ
وبعدها رجعت قولت كريتيك
فقولتلك ركز يا بوب
وبعدها نزلتلك اختيارات كنت انت كاتب قبلها انا مركز بس حاسس ان فى تشتيت متعمد 
فقولتلك صدقنى مفيش تشتيت متعمد لانى كنت برد عليك عادى جدا
واجابة السوال خارجه من شخص واحد بس وباسلوبه هو فقط
مش زى ما انت متُخيل طبعا
للاسف يا ياسر الاجابه خاطئه
الاجابه الصحيحه هى ك هههههههههههه أقصد كريتيك 

*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (1 مارس 2012)

*موضوع لطيف جدا ....*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو ايه حكاية كل ما واحد يجاوب فى الموضوع ده يقولى والله وأعلم*
> *تانى مره كده عبود وياسر اهو :new6:*
> *ام هند*
> 
> ...


*لالالا .. دى خيانه فعلا .. انا قلت كريتك اسما leasantrكاملا قبل ماتحط انت حتى اختياراتك .. حتى فى اجابتى الاخيرة قلت المرشح بقوة .. ويكفى انى توقعته بدون مساعده .. وكمان قلت القضيه من غير اسمه يبقى ملعوب فيها .. ظلم ظلم ظلم .. وانت السبب فى انى استبعدته  :010105~332:*​


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو ايه حكاية كل ما واحد يجاوب فى الموضوع ده يقولى والله وأعلم
> تانى مره كده عبود وياسر اهو :new6:
> ام هند
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
مش قلت ليك ركز ياسر وخلى بالك من الخيانة ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لالالا .. دى خيانه فعلا .. انا قلت كريتك اسما leasantrكاملا قبل ماتحط انت حتى اختياراتك .. حتى فى اجابتى الاخيرة قلت المرشح بقوة .. ويكفى انى توقعته بدون مساعده .. وكمان قلت القضيه من غير اسمه يبقى ملعوب فيها .. ظلم ظلم ظلم .. وانت السبب فى انى استبعدته  :010105~332:*​


ههههههههههه
عشان تسمع كلامى بعد كدة ومش تقاوح كعادتك فى كل حاجة 
بتكون غلطان وبتقاوح وخلاص ههههههه
على فكرة ولا كنت اعرف مين بيكلمك غير لما رد مينا
عشان متقولش متفقين عليا ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ههههههههههه
> عشان تسمع كلامى بعد كدة ومش تقاوح كعادتك فى كل حاجة
> بتكون غلطان وبتقاوح وخلاص ههههههه
> على فكرة ولا كنت اعرف مين بيكلمك غير لما رد مينا
> عشان متقولش متفقين عليا ههههههه


*هو انا بقاوح اصلا .. قالى ركز و مش باشتتك .. صدقته ياجرجس .. ضحك عليا هههههههه .. يالا يكفينى شرف المحاولة .. مردودالك يابوب .. *​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لالالا .. دى خيانه فعلا .. انا قلت كريتك اسما leasantrكاملا قبل ماتحط انت حتى اختياراتك .. حتى فى اجابتى الاخيرة قلت المرشح بقوة .. ويكفى انى توقعته بدون مساعده .. وكمان قلت القضيه من غير اسمه يبقى ملعوب فيها .. ظلم ظلم ظلم .. وانت السبب فى انى استبعدته  :010105~332:*​




لا والنبى يعنى اشمعنى استبعدت كريتك ومستبعدتش مولكا 
منا نفس المشاركه اللى قولتلك فيها كريتيك قولتلك فيها م ولا خ برضه هههههههههه


ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مش عارف يانوفى .. ساعات اقول انه كريتك وساعات حد  تانى وساعات ساعات لصباح وسلميلى على المترو .. وهانحاول نعرف بعد التلاته  .. ربنا يستر *​



*ساعات اقول انه كريتك وساعات حد تانى
ايه يعم دى اسمها قوة ملاحظه
يا تعرف الاسلوب يا متعرفوش :new6:*


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *هو انا بقاوح اصلا .. قالى ركز و مش باشتتك .. صدقته ياجرجس .. ضحك عليا هههههههه .. يالا يكفينى شرف المحاولة .. مردودالك يابوب .. *​


انت مش بتقاوح ؟؟
اهو ردك دة فى حد ذاتة مقاوحة هههههههه
الاعتراف ان مينا  حليفك فى الثورة باعك بداية مبشرة لعدم المقاوحة بلا طائل ههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

كلمة فى ودنك بقى مينا
كدة ياسر  هيدخل دماغة فكر هرطوقى ان ا المسيحين خينين بعت مبعتة وخنتة مينا ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> كلمة فى ودنك بقى مينا
> كدة ياسر هيدخل دماغة فكر هرطوقى ان ا المسيحين خينين بعت مبعتة وخنتة مينا ههههههه


*أأأه .. بص بقى .. انا عاجبنى ان مينا يبعنى .. وأأأه بحب المقاوحة .. بس فى الصح بس وبعدين هو انت مش دورك جاى .. ادينا قاعدين .. ورانا ايه .. ورانا ايه *​


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *أأأه .. بص بقى .. انا عاجبنى ان مينا يبعنى .. وأأأه بحب المقاوحة .. بس فى الصح بس وبعدين هو انت مش دورك جاى .. ادينا قاعدين .. ورانا ايه .. ورانا ايه *​


ميجى واية المشكلة
شوفت حد حذرنى وقالى خلى بالك من كذا قلتة لالالا مش يعمل معيا ههههههه
عجبك ماشى ياعم براحتك بس حاسس ان كلامك لمجرد العند فيا وان مينا بقى لقمة  فى  زورك خلاص ههههههه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مارس 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ميجى واية المشكلة
> شوفت حد حذرنى وقالى خلى بالك من كذا قلتة لالالا مش يعمل معيا ههههههه
> عجبك ماشى ياعم براحتك بس حاسس ان كلامك لمجرد العند فيا وان مينا بقى لقمة فى زورك خلاص ههههههه


*الصراحة .. مينا كلامه صح .. وانا اللى مركزتش :smil15: كان لازم اثبت على كريتك .. بس يكفينا شرف المحاولة  وبعدين هو حد لاقى لقمة اليومين دول .. مينا دا نعمة واللى يكرهها يعما هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*شكلك بقى وحش اؤى يا جرجس :new6:
*


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *الصراحة .. مينا كلامه صح .. وانا اللى مركزتش :smil15: كان لازم اثبت على كريتك .. بس يكفينا شرف المحاولة  وبعدين هو حد لاقى لقمة اليومين دول .. مينا دا نعمة واللى يكرهها يعما هههههههه*​


اية التسامح دة
اللى يشوف كلامك ياسر يقول عليك مسيحى وينبغى ان يقام عليك الحد ههههه
اسحب كلامك بسرعة بقى هههههههه


----------



## Critic (1 مارس 2012)

بقا بتتريق على اسلوبى يا اخ ياسر !
واللات والعزة لاشلخنك شلح البعير هههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *شكلك بقى وحش اؤى يا جرجس :new6:
> *


هههههههه لية بقى وحش مينا
ان ياسر واخد صفك بعد مبعتة  ههههه
هى دى ميزة الثوار مينا
يقفوا جنب بعض حتى لو خربت ههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*هههههههههههه احمدك يارب اخيراً جرجس أعترف بميزه فى الثوار 

طيب ها يا جرجس جاى ولا الدور الجاى
؟
*


----------



## grges monir (1 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هههههههههههه احمدك يارب اخيراً جرجس أعترف بميزه فى الثوار
> 
> طيب ها يا جرجس جاى ولا الدور الجاى
> ؟
> *


ههههههه اة ميزة سلبية فى رايى ههههههه
اللىانت عاوزةباباشا
معاك يا كبير
بس ملحوظة
انا مش متشر زيك  زيى البيرسول يعنى ههههههه
يعنى  علاقاتى قليلة فنشن على اللى بكلمهم مش تبعينى زيى ياسر  ههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (1 مارس 2012)

*متقلقش يا جرجس وصدقنى انا راعيت ياسر
هو اغلب مشاركاته فى الاسلامى وجيبتله نجم الاسلامى اعمل اكتر من كده 
ايه يا بشر أقطع نفسى عليكم 
*


----------



## grges monir (2 مارس 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *متقلقش يا جرجس وصدقنى انا راعيت ياسر
> هو اغلب مشاركاته فى الاسلامى وجيبتله نجم الاسلامى اعمل اكتر من كده
> ايه يا بشر أقطع نفسى عليكم
> *


ههههه هتقطع نفسك يعنى مينا
عداك العيب يا باشا
المشكلة فينا ههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (2 مارس 2012)

*فى نهاية الحلقه يجماعه بشكر كل اللى تابعونا
وبشكر كريتيك وياسر رشدى انهم امتعونا فى الاستضافه الجميله دى
بعد قليل حلقه جديد وعضو جديد و " س " جديد من 
** قوة ملاحظة اعضاء منتديات الكنيسة 
*

*تابعونا
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

اه يا شماته ابله ظاظا فينا

كدا يا ياسر تفرح الاجانب فينا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

ايوه يعني مين العضو  المجهول؟؟؟


----------

